# Found Male Black Cross Breed



## Debs_08

A black dog with a white chest had been wandering around our neighbourhood, which is Knuzden, Blackburn. Lancashire, for around 4 weeks.

Despite best efforts from residents the dog was frightened and initially would not approach anyone. We all left food and water for him and tried our best to win his trust. Eventually he approached an elderly man and just held out his paw to him. The mans family handed the dog over to the Dog Warden.

The Dog Warden took him to the council used kennels where he is waiting to see if his owners turn up. We ( a number fo Knuzden residents) are all very concerned for his future as he is a lovely little dog.

If this is your dog or you know who he belongs to please contact the Aspen Valley Kennels directly on 01254 971913 and quote ref: 76/09 hyn.


----------



## Taome

this boy has now been rehomed 
found collie x - male - north west


----------



## Pollyanna580

Aww bless him, isn't he gorgeous, be happy fella in your forever home:001_smile: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tigerneko

Aww, bless him! we were at Aspen Valley on Tuesday looking for a new dog  they seem to be brilliant at reuniting/rehoming dogs! We had our eye on a little JRT that came in on Tuesday and she's reserved already


----------

